# Gone with the Wind 75th Anniversary collectors edition on Sept 30th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“America’s most popular film. Enormous in every way.”

Los Angeles Times, Kenneth Turan



75th Anniversary Ultimate Collector’s Edition

Arrives September 30

Limited & Numbered, With New Collectible Packaging, New Memorabilia and New Special Features

Nationwide Celebrations Scheduled

Burbank, Calif., June 3, 2014 – On September 30, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) will honor one of the most celebrated motion pictures of all time with the Gone with the Wind
75th Anniversary Ultimate Collector’s Edition on Blu-ray™ and Digital HD with UltraViolet.



Gone with the Wind -- the quintessential Hollywood epic and still history’s all-time domestic box-office champion ($1.6 billion[1]), with more tickets sold than any other movie ever made – is a “must have” for classic film collectors. It will be fittingly presented in limited and numbered sets, with new collectible packaging, new enhanced content and new collectible memorabilia. The memorabilia includes a replica of Rhett Butler’s handkerchief and a music box paperweight playing Tara’s theme with an image on top of the Rhett-Scarlett kiss. Also included is a 36-page companion booklet featuring a look at the immortal style of Gone with the Wind, written by New York fashion designer and Project Runway finalist Austin Scarlett, whose signature look reflects the romantic elegance of the Gone with the Wind era.



The new special features include footage of Clark Gable and Vivien Leigh attending the original movie premiere in Atlanta and Old South/New South, a journey through today's South, revisiting the real-life locations depicted to see how the world of the Old South continues to inform life in the New South’s cosmopolitan world. Gone with the Wind 75th Anniversary Ultimate Collector’s Edition will be available for $49.99 SRP.



75th Anniversary Celebrations Nationwide

To commemorate the 75th anniversary of Gone with the Wind, the Harry Ransom Center at The University of Texas at Austin will launch the exhibition, “The Making of ‘Gone With The Wind.’” For the first time in more than 25 years, three original gowns worn by Vivien Leigh as Scarlett O’Hara, including the iconic green curtain dress, will be exhibited together along with replicas of the film’s other gowns. Additionally, more than 300 items from producer David O. Selznick’s archive will be displayed, including behind-the-scenes photographs, storyboards, correspondence, production records, audition footage and fan mail. Turner Classic Movies is one of the sponsors of the exhibition which runs from September 9 – January 4, 2015.



On September 22, WBHE will partner with The Actors Hall of Fame in a special 75th Anniversary Gone with the Wind fundraising gala to benefit dramatic arts education in schools. Hundreds of stars and industry leaders will arrive ‘in costume’ at the historic Culver Studios where many key scenes of the movie were filmed. The gala will be streamed live from the Mansion on digital and social media around the world. Planned highlights of this special evening include the dedication of the Olivia de Havilland Dramatic Arts Education Center and a recreation of the famous Virginia Reel dance scene from the movie, with student actors in period costumes and a silent auction including Gone With The Wind memorabilia. For additional information on the events, go to www.hrc.utexas.edu and http://actorshalloffame.org/ respectively.



About the Movie

Gone with the Wind, lauded as one of the American cinema’s grandest, most ambitious and spectacular pieces of filmmaking, was helmed by Victor Fleming in 1939, the same year as the director’s The Wizard of Oz. It captured 10 Academy Awards®[2] including Best Picture, Best Actress, and Best Supporting Actress for Hattie McDaniel, the first Oscar awarded to an African-American actor. Margaret Mitchell’s Pulitzer-prize winning novel, on which the film is based, has been translated into 16 languages, has sold hundreds of millions of copies worldwide, and even now, continues to sell 50,000 copies a year.



Clark Gable, Vivien Leigh, Olivia de Havilland, Leslie Howard and Hattie McDaniel star in this classic epic of the American South. On the eve of the Civil War, rich, beautiful and self-centered Scarlett O'Hara (Leigh) has everything she could want - except Ashley Wilkes (Leslie Howard). As the war devastates the South, Scarlett discovers the strength within herself to protect her family and rebuild her life. Through everything, she longs for Ashley, unaware that she is already married to the man she really loves (Gable) - and who truly loves her - until she finally drives him away. Only then does Scarlett realize what she has lost ... and tries to win him back.



Special Features:

· Featuring footage including Clark Gable and Vivien Leigh attending the original movie premiere in Atlanta

Old South/New South NEW! Take a journey of discovery through today's South, revisiting the real-life locations depicted in Gone With the Wind, from Gettysburg to Atlanta to New Orleans, to see how the world of the Old South - and the themes depicted in the film - continue to inform life in the cosmopolitan world of the New South.





Gone with the Wind 75th Anniversary Ultimate Collector’s Edition

Street Date: September 30, 2014

Order Due Date: August 26, 2014

Pricing: $49.99 SRP

Cat/UPC: 1000446620/6000079798


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Now, this is a great movie to have. I have it on dvd but will get it on blu as well once this one comes out.
Just great acting, great Cinematography, and great lines.. 

“Well, my dear, take heart. Some day, I will kiss you and you will like it. But not now, so I beg you not to be too impatient.” 
― Margaret Mitchell, Gone with the Wind


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Now, this is a great movie to have. I have it on dvd but will get it on blu as well once this one comes out.
> Just great acting, great Cinematography, and great lines..
> 
> “Well, my dear, take heart. Some day, I will kiss you and you will like it. But not now, so I beg you not to be too impatient.”
> ― Margaret Mitchell, Gone with the Wind


I already have the single disc release. but the OCD collector in me is REALLY tempted to check this version out.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Mike for sharing. I have never seen it but my wife loved it.
I will get her the movie just in time for her birthday.


----------

